# Caulking The Roof



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When caulking the roof should I go ahead and remove the old caulking before I apply the new? If I remove it, what is the best and safest way to get it off? Should I clean the roof before applying the new caulking and if so, what should I use to clean it?

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you mean around the roof fixtures?? There's no need to remove all the sealant around the roof fixtures. Just remove any loose stuff and leave the rest. I clean mine with a rag dampened with naptha, which is just like mineral spirits but evaporates faster. Use it sparingly as it doesn't take much to clean it and you don't want to leave wet solvent on the roof membrane. I try to keep it mostly on the sealant itself. Then I get out my tube of dicor rubber roof sealant and seal all the cracks and holes.

If you're talking about the joint where the gutters meet the roof membrane, I peel out any loose caulk and redo that with silicone caulk.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The also sell a "self leveling" roof sealant that you simply spray on to areas that need attention. Fills the gaps and cracks nicely they claim. I plan to use that when needed.

I would do as Mike says a do some prep first. We have finished our second year of camping and I have yet to get up on the roof. No leaks yet either. I'll do the roof inspection next Spring with other "beginning of year three" maintenance tasks.

Randy


----------

